# Favourite Final Fantasy Soundtrack? [POLL]



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

which one is ur favourite?

for me its ffviii because it has nice start and finish with good a song.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

The 9th! I love most of them, though. 8th is also wonderful. Of course can't leave out 7th, 10th, 5th and 6th. All have very catchy tunes.


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Although FFVII is my favourite game of the series, I found the FFVI soundtrack to be the best.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I played 7 one time. I don't like RPGs, but for what it's worth I can still remember a lot of that music nearly photographically (or whatever).


----------



## redrobin (May 26, 2012)

I may be wrong here (wouldn't be the first time!) but wasn't the earlier soundtracks performed with MIDI instruments? I don't have access to my collection now but I think I remember they didn't start using a symphony orchestra till #7?


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Soundtrack to Six. All of Uematsu's Final Fantasy soundtracks are amazing but FF6 just blows me away.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

VII.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I think 7, 8 and 10 are probably my favorites. I listen to 7 and 10 more frequently than I do with the others, so I'd probably vote for one of them. :}

*Edit:*

We still have about a year and 2 month to go! lol


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Another vote for VI from me! But really, I think his run from IV-IX represents some of the very best music ever to grace video games.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Whichever of them that has SEPHIROTH! in it, not sure which it is.


----------

